# Apache & eMule Webinterface "verbinden"



## DoRiMaN (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz...

hab da mal ne Frage...

hab auf meinem PC den Apache2 mit PHP, MySQL, Perl, ASP usw. laufen...
 alles perfekt...

dann kommt der zweite Teil...

eMule... hab das Webinterface des Muli auf den Port 1234 gelegt...
 auch gut!

Nun hab ich herausgefunden, dass bei mir in der Schule alle "unnötigen" Ports (alle ausser die Wichtigen wie z.B. http (80), DNS (53) usw) blockiert werden...
d.h., ich kann nicht auf mein Webinterface zugreiffen.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Apache so mit dem Webinterface zo "verbinden", dass ich das Webinterface als Unterordner ansprechen könnte?

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht meine Frage  

Und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen... 

Thx & Greetz

DoRiMaN


----------



## ronin (29. Mai 2004)

eMule
Böses Wort ...

*mal wart bis ein Mod kommt* *hehe*


----------



## DoRiMaN (29. Mai 2004)

why?  

eMule bedeutet nicht "ILLEGAL"

Hallo es ist ein Webserver Projekt... was soll daran denn schlimm sein?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

Reicht es nicht einmal, wenn ich den Thread lösche?  

// closed


----------

